# Another Alpine 9887 review



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

My 9887 replaced a 9855. I upgraded primarily for ipod functionality. The ipod link box worked well, but the glidetouch was a PITA to use while driving. Going into the swap, I was very apprehensive about the non motorized faceplate and the smaller display. I was happily surprised. The faceplate moves quickly, and has a very solid fit and finish.

The display screen is smaller, and it also seems to be a lower resolution than the 9855, but it's still biolite, and still does what it needs to do. I was impressed with how functional they made it. While playing the ipod, you press title once and it shows you artist and album, you press it again, and it has song title along with the date and time. Those were the only two (of the five) displays I used on the 9855, so that worked out very well.

There was a slight learning curve on how to navigate through the menus since the layout has changed from the 9855, and i actually had to RTFM a couple of times.

I'm using the 3 way crossover option. Setting it was easier without using the glidetouch. You don't get to see the graphic of the slopes like you could before, but either way, it worked, and was very easy to understand. Same for time alignment.

On the TA, you can choose between centimeters and inches when using alpine's distance based adjustments. I could have sworn on the 9855 before that you input it by milliseconds, but this works just as well.

It's in the day, so I can't comment on the display, but i have it set up to all my buttons green to match the Honda buttons, with blue on the big buttons.

All in all, i'm very happy with it. I think it's stupid to take away features like a motorized faceplate, or to make displays smaller, but they made up for it in functionality. The ipod link is super fast, very easy to use, and makes any inconvenience with the face worth dealing with.


----------



## goon (Jul 31, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> My 9887 replaced a 9855. I upgraded primarily for ipod functionality. The ipod link box worked well, but the glidetouch was a PITA to use while driving. Going into the swap, I was very apprehensive about the non motorized faceplate and the smaller display. I was happily surprised. The faceplate moves quickly, and has a very solid fit and finish.
> 
> The display screen is smaller, and it also seems to be a lower resolution than the 9855, but it's still biolite, and still does what it needs to do. I was impressed with how functional they made it. While playing the ipod, you press title once and it shows you artist and album, you press it again, and it has song title along with the date and time. Those were the only two (of the five) displays I used on the 9855, so that worked out very well.=
> 
> ...


Good review. After seeing pictures of the 9887 before it came out, I had a feeling there would be some complaints in regard to the display...I'm also a little discouraged about the lack of color options for the buttons. More importantly, how does it sound compared to the 9855, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

no noticable difference, maybe a little brighter. i'm running DLS Iridium tweets and AA poly mids. No subs at the present time.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I was ranting last week about the smaller display. But when you see it in person it doesn't seem so cheap if you only focus on the display and not the surroundings. The area to the right of the display seems a little stark.

I'll just grab me a 9855 later on today off Ebay and wait and see what Alpine has in store for 2008.


----------



## goon (Jul 31, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> I was ranting last week about the smaller display. But when you see it in person it doesn't seem so cheap if you only focus on the display and not the surroundings. The area to the right of the display seems a little stark.
> 
> I'll just grab me a 9855 later on today off Ebay and wait and see what Alpine has in store for 2008.



So the rest of the display seems cheap?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

goon said:


> So the rest of the display seems cheap?


No I'm saying the area to the right of the display. The extreme right part of the face. And again I'm being picky since it looks *much* better in person.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

if alpine comes back out with motorized faceplates and larger displays, so help me god i'm going on a shooting spree.

i'm so tired of changing decks, i want this to be the end already.


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

so to summarize a pros & cons vs the 9855, based on what i read:

+ faster ipod connection
+ less space required vs 9855+kca-420i
- smaller screen
- no motorized faceplate

how is it it any more functional compared to the 9855+kca-420i combo? i believe the 9855 can display the same song title with date and time yes? i'm contemplating to add the kca-420i to my older alpine deck, or if i should just get this.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

this can display song title with date and time.

the 9887 doesn't have all the graphics that the 9855 does on xover and eq menus too.

however, ipod is much faster, and a LOT easier to navigate on the fly with the 9887.


----------

